
A Node.js inspired API in Common Lisp - goodwink
https://github.com/sshirokov/hinge
======
sshirokov
Came here to post this as a "Show HN:", glad to see someone else found it
interesting enough to share.

------
visnup
just found this today. looks interesting.

